# Hello to all



## Euphorian (Sep 10, 2011)

I just joined ...:wink2:

Just wanting to say hi !
I hope to contribute to the site !


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

Hello and welcome!!!!!


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2011)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## Euphorian (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks for all the welcomes fellow members!

I have been lurking around XDA and have had a few Rooted phones.
Right now I have a Rooted HTC EVO 3D and then I`m looking to get into
the Samsung Galaxy S2.

Keep up the great work! :grin2:


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

Welcome, dude!


----------

